# Pennzoil with Dexos certification



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone found Pennzoil 5w-30 regular motor oil with the Dexos certification on the container. I am also looking for Mibil-1 5w-30. I live in the Louisville Ky. arera.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Pennzoil Platinum 5W30 is dexos1 approved even if it is old stock and does not have the mark on the bottle.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...penzzoil-platinum-qs-ultimate-durability.html

Burt


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

As revealed in another thread, here is the list of certified oils. Not sure how often it is updated.

GM dexos Licensed Products

BTW, Mobil 1 is on the list.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> Has anyone found Pennzoil 5w-30 regular motor oil with the Dexos certification on the container. I am also looking for Mibil-1 5w-30. I live in the Louisville Ky. arera.


The Wal-Marts in Winchester Ky now have the DEXOS labeled oil. You will have to purchase the synthetic, the conventional oils are not certified.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

And according to the Mobil 1 web site, 5W-30 Mobil 1 is also Dexos 1 certified. I haven't found any labeled that way around NWOH yet, but it still should be good.


----------

